# Swashbucklers at the Sword Coast



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2002)

The weather is mildly rainy and wisps of mist are raising from the Sea of Swords at the posts of Baldur's Gate. If the clouds were not on the way, the sun could be seen raising over the horizon. The crew of _Qillathe_ is waiting for their captain Talindra to return from 'getting something important' from the city.

Everybody is feeling a bit uneasy because Talindra has been off for over half hour. 
The ship's first mate walks around the deck with his wooden leg. He mumbles something about sending Tim the cabin boy to find out what has happened to the captain. Every now then, he stops to look at the blade of his stump knife, checking if it has caught some rust from the slight rain.

Tim is sitting on a railing, playing his flute. He doesn't seem worried about Talindra and the melody he is playing sounds eager to leave the port.

Some of the crew is gathered at the brow to tell what they did in port the last night. Especially Krubto, the half-orc monk, and Mad Randal, a warrior, are looking like they made a good use out of their money at the local inn.









*OOC:*


You should post what you're doing right now and where you are. I will continue this after atleast some of the PCs are doing something. GWolf, I'm still to receive your character.


----------



## Xael (Mar 20, 2002)

Xael, the moon elven cartographer arrives to the deck from his library. He starts walking circles on the deck and the same time occasionally peeks to the city, propably waiting for the captain. His boots are clattering against the deck and you can hear his every step.









*OOC:*


 Everybody please add to the end of your first message what timezone you use. (for example. Gmt+2)







*OOC:*


----------



## kaboom (Mar 20, 2002)

Tim the cabin-boy stops his flute playing and lifts his finger into the air. A seagull flutters down from the riging, lands on his finger, and caws loadly. Almost playfuly, the gull bites his hand.
"Alright song, I'll play some more music for you." Tim laghingly says.
The gull flys away, and Tim starts playing his flute again.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 20, 2002)

*Frantic Introductions*

(OOC)
My time zone is GMT -5.
Pronunciations, using http://www.dictionary.com/help/ahd4/pronkey.html, are as follows:
Velerel (VĔL-ûr-rĕl, or VĔL-ŭ-rĕl)
Nezeron (NĔ-zûr-ŭn, or NĔ-zŭ-rŭn)
(/OOC)

It was pure luck that the young man had managed to get this job when he had.  He had only been in Baldur's Gate for a few days when he met Talindra, the captain of the *Qillathe*.  However, it was certainly not luck that he had managed to be this late to his first day on the job.  He had spent too much time roaming the city and had quickly lost track of the time.  When he realized what he had done he ran like a mad dog out the door of the temple to Umberlee, through the streets, and straight towards the docks.

Now that the ship is in view as he turns the last corner, he stops,  seeing that, in fact, the ship is still anchored and waiting.  _Well, as long as I haven't missed the ship, I suppose there isn't any real reason to further disgrace myself._    He begins calmly walking toward the boat, trying, though failing, to catch his breath as he continues onto the docks.   "How does that look to you, Nezeron?" He asks the Raven that sits, perched on his shoulder, in a strange language that nobody else nearby understands, and then continues "That will be our home for quite some time.  I know that you're used to travelling on land, but don't worry, this should still be lots of fun."

As he finally steps into the boat he bows low and apologizes to a crippled man that greets him, asking what he has come for.  _That poor man, he can't even afford a regeneration spell_, he thinks.  "I am Velerel.  I have been hired by your captain, Talindra, to serve as a translator for you and your crew.  But right now, I only hope that you will accept my apologies for being as late as I am, and for delaying your departure as well."

An attractive, pale young human, about 19 years of age, now stands before your crew.  His appearance is rather strange, but in a pleasing way; His hair, an unnatural blue color and on the top part of his head it has grown to be long enough to touch his mouth.  He stands at about six foot three and weighs close to 155 pounds.  He wears an explorer’s outfit with the holy symbol of the Elven goddess of air, Aerdrie Faenya, sewn into the dark blue-white design.  Those of the crew with decent eyesight can notice his green eyes.  He is wearing a backpack and caries in either hand a large, black duffel bag.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 20, 2002)

Preferring the heights of the crow's nest to the deck, Kiirivae volunteered for the early watch. She isn't in the mood to socialize, much less hear about how the men most likely spent their wages. 

_If it weren't for the love of the sea, I don't know if I'd be here. I hope Talindra is okay. She's been gone longer than I'd have expected. _ She glances down to see "Stumpy", the first mate, stomping around the deck.

She shrugs and goes back to her watch. The crow's nest is the best place to see what's coming, even in port. If someone decides that the *Qillathe* is an easy target lying in the harbor, Kii knows she'll be the first to see.

She sighs as she thinks about her forest home, but realizes that she really has fallen in love with the Ocean, at least for a little while.


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 20, 2002)

I realized I never posted my character's description, so I'll do that now.

Regmoril Lemain, or Reg for short. Reg is a young man just short of six feet tall, with a slender, somewhat athletic build. He wears baggy pants and a loose sleeveless shirt, with a short sword of high quality always at his side. However, he easily stands out in a crowd; his skin has a pale sea green hue to it, and his short cropped hair is mostly white with hints of sky blue to it. 
Reg has been with the crew of the _Qillathe_ for quite some time, and he has proven himself to be a competent sailor.

Right now, Reg is up on deck, leaning against a barrel and staring up at the cloudy sky with a smile on his face. Totally oblivious to his surroundings, he is simply enjoying the weather. Ocassionally he'll open his mouth and let some of the rain water collect before swallowing it.

"Ahh, the rain tastes good today", he muses to himself. "Truly a pity that so few people seem to enjoy such nice weather. Now if it would only pick up a little..."

Reg has noticed the absence of the captain, but is unconcerned. He trusts her to be able to handle anything she meets in town.

edit: Oops, forgot my timezone. Its GMT -6.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2002)

Up from the nest, Kiirivae can see two figures running in the mist. They seem to be headed towards the ship with hurry. As she shout the alarm, many of the men and women on board move to see who is coming.

As the figures draw closer, everybody can see that the one running ahead (and pulling) the other is Talindra. She is wearing his usual leather leggins and a loose white shirt with a scarf wrapped around her head to keep her long hair out of her face.

But the one behind her catches more looks than captain, regardless of the fact that she seems to be unable to run and is huffing heavily. She is a young human girl, seemingly at her twenties. She is wearing a long and elegant dress that gets entangled to her feet all the time.

As Talindra runs up the blank leading to the ship, she starts shouting commands:
_"Raise the anchor, we're leaving now! After we're not near the port anymore, raise all the sails!"_
She pulls the young girl after her to her room and closes the door after them before anybody can say anything.









*OOC:*


I'm at +2 GMT


----------



## Acmite (Mar 20, 2002)

*Mmmmm.....misty.*

Lorec has been on board for almost two months now, and in all that time he has socialized with the rest of the crew maybe a half dozen times.  In the last week or so, some of the crew has noticed that he is paying more attention to the other crew, and some think he may be warming up to the crew.

He spends most of his days watching the horizon, acting as the Captain's eyes along with Kiirivae.

On this damp day, he can be found near the prow of the ship alternating between watching the docks and the ocean.  He shows no outward signs of having noticed the absence of the captain.

The longbow that usually accompanies the quiet man is conspicuously absent, but his whips and cutless rest easy on his hips, slightly hidden by his billowing grey cloak.

OOC:  Lorec's puppet-master is in GMT -5


----------



## Acmite (Mar 20, 2002)

Lorec will help prepare the ship for immediate departure, and when he has a chance he will quickly run down to his room and grab his longbow and a quiver.

<Sigh>  Perhaps he may well need his bow today afterall........


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 20, 2002)

_ Well, I guess I wasn't the one who delayed the crew after all, though I suppose it's a good thing for me that I arrived when I did_, Velerel thinks.  He then says something incomprehensible to the Raven on his shoulder (unless any of you understand Auran), and the two move quickly to the side of the boat, out of the way of all the others that actually know what they are doing.  He then says something else to the Raven while a flurry of frantic orders and actions ensue.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 20, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"What in the name of Tempus is going on down there!" You here a ruff voice call from over the rail where the Ships helm is.

A moment later a large human slides down the ladder to the main deck.

He is about 6' feat tall and has a sturdy build, his brown hair and beard have been stained an orangish blond color from exposure to the sun. He is wearing a waist length sleeveless vest which is open reveiling bronzed skin beneath. A silver holy symbol gleams at his neck and a beautifuly crafted battle axe is slung over one shoulder.

He looks at the new comer with a piercing stare.

"You new?  I'm Egan Shadowsilver, well met."

Time zone:  GMT -5


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 21, 2002)

The newcomer puts his right arm across his waist and bows in a single, smooth motion that brings him parallel to the deck for a moment, while speaking "Greetings, master Shadowsilver."  He rises, and continues, "I am Velerel of Amn, and I am afraid their is nothing I can do now but stay out of your way.  I will try to learn something today so that I may be more useful to you in the future."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"Well, looks like we're headin' ta sea. You might as well come with me. We'll find you a room so's you can store your gear."

_fella's mighty polite, wierd hair though_ 

Egan motions toward the door leading below deck to the passanger quarters.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 21, 2002)

*"White Robe"*

A White robe man rushes towards the anchored ship fearing he might not have much time left to board.

Orginal Joining the crew had been a mistake- a mistake by a drunken monk-being drunken, a mistake for a monk. The whole reason was another story, one Claro "Carl" Opprimo wasn't about to tell.

Now Carl boarded the ship eager to find the life he couldn't find on land upon the open sea. As he rose aboard his long silver hair trailed behind him in the slight wind. He was good looking ana all but being a monk he was a bit of an outcast.

After he signed up with the crew he was told to find whatever empty room he could. Since it was the day he decided not to worry about that. As leaned over the side he looked at the world he was leaving behind and grinned and waved at first before just staring.

This was the beggining....









*OOC:*


GMT -5  EST


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

Kiirivae whistles sharply and a blue-grey sea eagle lands on the rail of the crow's nest. "Skye, we'll need you to do a little scouting. The weather's bad, so I don't expect much. Just see what there is to see."

She smoothes the bird's feathers before he takes off again. Kiirivae looks out at the other ships in the harbor, trying to gauge their readiness. She doesn't think they'll be pursued, but it never hurts to be prepared.

She looks down at the deck and the young girl who has just been brought aboard and a strange thought passes through her mind, _Could she be the Captain's daughter?_ She doesn't know, but she's very interested to find out why the girl has been brought aboard.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 21, 2002)

One of the ship's more quiet figures stands alone, leaning against the rail of the ship.  Most sailors who's seen him in battle know to stay clear from him, but he is a pretty striking figure-not for his looks and not for his battle prowess, for the clear and pure look of sadness set in his eyes, adorning his stern face.  Any newcomer who asks another sailor onboard will find his name is simply 'Grim', whether it is his real name remains to be unknown.

He watches the scenery from his point of view, watching the ever-changing, ever-flowing oceans, looking longingly into the endless sky.


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 21, 2002)

Kiirivae's shout pulls Reg from his daydreaming, and he gets up on his feet just as the captain runs past. He stretches briefly before getting to work preparing the ship to leave.

Seeing other members of the crew become nervous, Reg decides he might as well feel a little worried too. When he gets a free moment, he'll go below deck and get his chain shirt and crossbow ready.


----------



## kaboom (Mar 21, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Are you using Gastrono? He's my favorite NPC that I made.


----------



## Xael (Mar 21, 2002)

Xael stops and watches quietly as the captain runs past everybody to his quarters. Then he looks in to the sky, thinking look on his face, and then walks hastily towards the entrance to captain's cabin and stairs to downwards.
His boots clatter loudly against the deck while he walks. He opens the double doors to the corridor and shuts them behind him.









*OOC:*


 Looks like it's going to be night game for me and Dalamar. 







*OOC:*


----------



## Xael (Mar 21, 2002)

After a few minutes, Xael comes back (from wherever he was) and shouts:
"Ok people. I'll keep this short. Get us the hell out of here. Course to the north!"
Then he turns and starts walking back inside, his black boots clattering against the deck. But he stops before the door, turning around again and says: 
"Oh. Please."
Then he shuts the door behind him.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

After showing, Velerel, where the cabins are, Egan excuses himself.

"You should be comfortable here fella'. I'm going to go back up on deck and lend a hand. You might as well make yourself comfortable."


Egan then goes back up on deck and prociedes to help, how ever needed, to set sail.

"Any body know what has the cap'n all worked up?"


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 21, 2002)

_I hope I get to see that Shadowsilver more often_, Velerel thinks, then realizes, _of course, it's not very likely that I won't, I suppose_.

He smiles and sets his bags down in a corner, while his raven hops off of his shoulder and settles on the back of a chair.  In the room there are three pieces of furniture: a wooden desk with three drawers on the left side and an opening on the right which the second piece of furniture, the wooden chair, could fit under with him sitting down in it.  The third comfort was a bed, simple and low to the ground, supported by a small wooden structure which was basically a shield that was attached to the boat and held the bed in place.

On the desk was a shelf which Velerel had asked for specifically.  It was designed to hold books, with a small wooden guard, similar to the one on the bed, in place to keep the books from falling out while the ship swayed back and forth in the sea.  He was afraid that Talindra would have either forgotten about his request, or simply not cared enough to get it.  He was quite pleased that she had, even though it meant that the small box he had brought just in case wouldn't get much use.  _This shelf will be much better than that anyway.  Thank you, Talindra_.

He then began to put his things away, starting by placing his cloths in the two bottom drawers, then putting his other possessions away.  At last he took out several large volumes – books of text containing information on all sorts of cultures and groups.  History and language books filled the shelves, along with a few personal notebooks.  He also took out his reading lamp and placed it into the top drawer where, he figured, it would be safe from the motions of the ship.  _Perhaps later I will nail it into the desk, but for now this should do_.

When all of that was done he took one of his notebooks – a diary – from the case and began to write an entry, very satisfied with all that had happened that day and equally eager to record it.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 22, 2002)

A couple of minutes after Xael appeared, Talindra comes out of her cabin. She walks to the helm, stomping her feet with every step. After she lowers her hands to the helm, she seems to relax a bit.
_"Kiirivae, are there any ships ahead of us?! Stumpy, go make sure the cargo is secured in place."_

Her stance eases as she takes her place as the captain of the ship. But there is something to her eyes, is it sadness?

Some of the crew start praying for various deities, hoping that the ship doesn't ram into another in the mist.

The first mate returns from the cargo hold, huffing a little.
_"All in place Cap'n! Now, would ya mind easing the secret on me, eh?"_

She waves him away, taking a stern look to her face and eying to the horizon.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

_By Tempus, i hope we survive long enough in this fog to die in battle. Whats got her in such a mood?_ 

Egan yells to no one in particular. "I hope none of you signed on to fight pirates, because if the cap'n keeps this up in the fog, none of will live to see any pirates."


Egan lets loose a mighty laugh and holds on for dear life.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

OOC: You haven't told me what I see, so I guess I'll make it up.

BIC:

Kiirivae calls down to the deck, "_Captain, there are a pair of ships at anchor off to port, but no signs that they're preparing for pursuit. I've sent Skye to scout a little, but no guarantees in this fog._ "

She looks about once more, double checking, trying to see if there are any other ships that might pose a threat. She thinks for a moment and wonders if she should have left Skye in the crow's nest and gone scouting for herself. _Too late now._


----------



## GWolf (Mar 22, 2002)

*Wait's Paitently*

Carl puts his back to the rail and spins his quater staff in his hands watching the fog roll in. A battle would be tricky in such as situation. 

Carl re-straps his quarter staff to his back and turns around to face the ocean once again.

"Life of a pirate....what have I gotten myself into this time" He mumbles.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 22, 2002)

_Qillathe_ moves away from Baldur's Gate, at the same time leaving the mist behind it, the sun has risen high above the horizon.

Flocks of sea birds are flying over the ship, some of them circling it before moving away to disappear out of your sight. The smell of salt water is strong in your nostrils but no other ship can be seen in the calm waters.

As the city slowly vanishes behind you, captain starts to ease herself and seems to enjoy the feeling of wind blowing to her face. After some time she calls one of the men, named Gastrono, to take the helm. He makes a deep bow before accepting the position.

Talindra walks down to the main deck and then calls everybody to gather around her.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

Egan hurries over to the meeting, ancious to find out exactly what s going on.

"What's the story, cap, everything alright?'

Egan looks only mildly concerned, he trusts Talindra, and figures if there was a life and death problem she would have told everyone immediatly.


----------



## kaboom (Mar 22, 2002)

*Gastrono can do it!*

Tim remarks "Gastrono can steer us through anything! He's a much better sailor than THIS lot".


----------



## Acmite (Mar 22, 2002)

Having retrieved his backpack and longbow from his cabin, Lorec walks over towards Talindra and the gathering throng.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 22, 2002)

"You're becoming bored, aren't you?"  Velerel asks in his favorite foreign tongue, looking up from his journal for a moment towards Nezeron, the raven.  "Well, I certainly can't blame you.  Why don't you go up onto the deck for a while and watch the others -- find out a little about them.  I'll be finished with this in a minute, then I will come and join you."

The raven gives and awkward squawk before leaving the room through the door, which had already been left ajar.  Velerel again takes up a pen again and continues his writing.  Nezeron flies up the few levels of the ship, eventually reaching the top deck, where, noticing the gathering crowd, he rests on a nearby edge.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 22, 2002)

Carl walks up and down the bow in a slow and easy pace. He goes to a shipmate and askes if he would be kind enough to lend him a simple dagger so he can shave the fine hair from his cheeks.

((Diplomacy Check I think, you know the score Dal))


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 22, 2002)

The shipmate hands Carl his dagger. He then joins everybody that has gathered around Talindra.
_"Give it back then, will ya."_

When almost everybody is around, Talindra ask them to get comfortable as this might take some time. She waits that everybody has had enough time and then starts talking.
_"Many of you were propably worried for me when I stayed longer at port. I might have scared some of you by dashing in and ordering a quick leave."_
Her cheeks blush and she seems a bit ashamed of herself.
_"I might have overreacted a bit... You see, the girl I, literally, pulled here with me... is my daughter."_

There are many sharp inhaltions of air as many of the older sailors are caught completely off-guard by this commitment. Stumpy's jaw almost seems to hit the deck and his eyes seem to jump out of their sockets.
_"Yo...ya...You...'re... What?"_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

" Uh, Congraulations, i guess. That still doesn't explain why you were draggin her aboard or why we got out of port so quick."


Egan looks on expectantly.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

Talindra grins at Egan's comment.
_"Congratulations... she's an accident of mine, quite pleaseruple accident but still an accident. Raising a child didn't really suit me at the time and I had no real desire to do so. I gave her away for caretaking and said that I would be picking her up when she had grown up."_
She shakes her head.
_"It seems that it took me too long to get her... she has adapted the mannerism and cocky behavior of an aristocrat. When I went to get her to come with me, I expected a it to be a moment of joy, but no, she had thought that she was the bastard daughter of a queen or somesuch."_
Talindra turns her head towards her cabin, a sad look on her face. She them turns back and continues her story.
_"She wanted to deny me, to send me away. I couldn't allow that and packed her stuff up and almost carried her here. She told she would jump off and swim to the shore so I thought a quick depart from the city would chill down her want to jump."_
She keeps a small break and catches her breath after the long speech.
_"She answers to the name Saphire and I believe she hasn't ever experienced real life, just the flowery life that the bards always talk of."_


----------



## Acmite (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Egan Shadowsilver*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *" Uh, Congraulations, i guess. That still doesn't explain why you were draggin her aboard or why we got out of port so quick."
> 
> 
> Egan looks on expectantly. *




Aye, Captain.  Egan is right......there is obviously more to this story.


----------



## Acmite (Mar 23, 2002)

OOC:  Ooops!  My post was a little late....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 23, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"Alright that clears that up. Whats the plan from here, were we headed, other than away from Balder's Gate that is?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2002)

Grim stands back and simply watches, upon hearing Talindra's information, his head gives a slight nod, turning back towards the ocean, 

_Perhaps this girl is not who she seems to be, much like the rest of the people on this boat...time can only tell..._


----------



## Valkys (Mar 23, 2002)

Kiirivae nods to herself, a smug smile spreading over her face. _At least women's intuition isn't overrated._ Otherwise, she returns to her lookout, listening below for the rest of the conversation. _It's the captain's business how she came to have a daughter and why she wanted to bring her away._ 

She smiles to see Skye returning on a light breeze. The eagle lands on the crow's nest again and she strokes his crest feathers while she watches the sea.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

*Perhaps*

Carl shaves some fine hairs from his face and tosses the dagger back "Thanks Friend". He turns to Talindra after hearing this tale and devises the perfect plan.

"Excuse me Talindra, Would it be possible for me to have a word with Saphire? I seem to have a ways with people and may be able to cheer her up some." Claro grins, jsut another attiude to influnence. Growing up they always said he should be a diplomat, no one would ever have guessed a pirate diplomat.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

_"Right now we're headed for Luskan to sell our cargo, I heard we could get a good price of it there."_
She then turns to the monk.
_"I would definetly like for you to talk to her Claro. Right now she doesn't even want to see me, much less talk to me. She's in my cabin."_

Talindra then moves the bow of the ship and gazes at the sea.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

*Sure*

Claro Smiles with a bow and heads toward the Captains cabin. When he fets there he places his quarterstaff against the outside wall and walks in.

"Hello Saphire"  He says in a calm tone.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

Claro Picks up his quater staff and Tucks it back into his robes. He then walks to the deck and looks for the captian. When he finds her he says:


"Cap'n If you could spare a Moment I'd like to speak to you in your cabin"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

Talindra turns to face Claro.
_"What is it? Why can't we discuss it here?"_


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

"It's about Saphire Captain"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

Talindra looks at you for a few seconds, then she says:
_"Spit it out, I can talk of her here as well as there."_


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

*Ok Cap'n*

"Well For your information Cap'n, I have spoke to her and she decided that it would be nice to learn a ways to protect herself from the danger that will be surely apparent, and With your premission she would like me to teach her" Claro Says.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

Talindra seems worried.
_"Are you sure its safe? I don't want anything to happen to her. If you were to hurt her during those training sessions, I would throw you overboard with my own hands."_
She shakes her fist in front of Carl's nose for a moment.
_"But go ahead and train her, it wouldn't hurt her to know how to atleast look like she could fight..."_

She starts to move towards the helm to take it again, but then turns back and says:
_"But be warned, I will allow -no- romantic thoughts towards her. None, zero, nada."_


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

Claro Steps back at her fist.

"Thank you she will be please, no romantic thoughts, no none" Claro bows and walks away. he enters the Captians Cabin.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

Talindra looks after Claro as he enters her cabin. She then shakes her head and mutters something under her breath. She then goes and takes the helm back from Gastrono.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

Claro walks out of the cabin. He tucks his hair in his robe and goes looking for a certain Half-Orc Monk.

When he find him He approchs him and says "Hello"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

Little after Claro has come out, Saphire comes to the deck. The sun seems to hurt her eyes and she tries to shield them with her hand.
After getting a little used to the sun, she starts slowly walking towards the bow of the ship. She looks around herself as if looking for something -or somebody.
She spots Lorec gazing at the sea and goes to talk to him. When she is next to him, she stops and curtseys.
_"Excuse me. I'm sorry to be so rude but, are you the person who works on leather at times. Claro told me to look you up so I could get some..."_
She blushes some and then, in a slightly lower voice says:
_"...leather clothing. "_
She steps back a little, seeming ashamed of even saying something like that.


Krubto looks around to make sure that Claro is actually talking to him. When he's sure, he replies.
_"Hey, ya 'ere to learn from da best? Or just to get yerself whupp'd?"_
He laughs in a way only a half-orc can.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

*Actually*

"Actually friend seeing as you are such a powerful monk I was wondering if you could supply me with some basic tips and concepts so I too can improve my skill" Claro Says arms folded.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 23, 2002)

*Meanwhile...*

"That aught to do it," Velerel says to himself, after reading over his latest entry -- written in a mixture of common and another language.  He closes his journal, stands up from the bed, where he had sat, leaning against a corner wall, and puts it away with his other books, on the far right side of the bookshelf.  He looks around the room one last time, then exits.

Closing the door behind him, Velerel walks towards the stairs, smiling at an old memory that came into his mind a moment ago.  He continues to the top floor of the ship, where he spots his raven, Nezeron, and walks up next to him.  He takes the bird onto his forearm and begins to slowly and gently stroke his black feathers.  "Say, did you ever figure out who that girl was -- she was kind of cute, don't you think?"  He asks in a quiet tone, laughing a little, "Maybe she has a little bird-friend we could introduce you to."


----------



## Acmite (Mar 24, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Little after Claro has come out, Saphire comes to the deck. The sun seems to hurt her eyes and she tries to shield them with her hand.
> After getting a little used to the sun, she starts slowly walking towards the bow of the ship. She looks around herself as if looking for something -or somebody.
> She spots Lorec gazing at the sea and goes to talk to him. When she is next to him, she stops and curtseys.
> "Excuse me. I'm sorry to be so rude but, are you the person who works on leather at times. Claro told me to look you up so I could get some..."
> ...




"Milady.  I am no seamstress!  
<Sigh>.  Alright.....but it will take time.  I have other duties to perform.  Have the Captain, or a ship-wench, take your measurements, and I will begin once the sun has fallen.  For what do you need leathers?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 24, 2002)

Saphire lowers her gaze and curtseys again upon hearing Lorec's comment.
_"I'm sorry if I offended you in any way. But Claro has taken upon himself to teach me how to fight and my current clothing..."_
She spread the hem of her dress.
_"...Doesn't really suit fighting. And it seems you are the only person able to work on anything of that kind."_


Krubto seems quite delighted at the proposal.
_"I knew a weeny lad like ye couldn' take the tem'tation to learn from better of ye!"_
He gets up from his sitting position and claps Claro on the back. Taken by surprise, Claro almost stumbles to the deck but manages to keep his footing.
_"What do ye wanna learn?"_


----------



## GWolf (Mar 24, 2002)

"Well, It'd be great if you could help me touch up my basics to make sure I am doing the easy stuff right, you know?"


----------



## Xael (Mar 24, 2002)

Xael arrives to the deck, with a large (about 2 feet long) scroll in his hands. He sits on a barrel on the shadow of the stairs, opens the scroll and starts looking at it, mumbling something while he's at it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 24, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

Egan has decided to go back to his meditations for now, he heads over to his favorite spot, near the rail, up behind were the helm is.

_Tempus be praised, I hope we see some action in Luskan. Baby sitting is all well and good, but does little to honor Tempus. Bah, Luskan is a pit, I'm sure there will be fun to be had there!_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 24, 2002)

Grim watches the seagulls coming from the harbor, his hair moistened from the sea air and then he goes down the ship, back into his room, gripping his sword tightly...

_Why do I feel this destructive urge still...it never ceases to haunt me..._


----------



## Valkys (Mar 26, 2002)

OOC: Sorry, I'm not used to checking my email for gme info. I'll try to be better.

BIC:

Kiirivae shades her eyes, making certain that she isn't mistaken, as something appears on the horizon. Suddenly she shouts down to the deck, "Captain! Ships ahoy! Two masts! Looks like they're moving together!"

She waits a minute as the ships get a little closer, "Captain, they're smaller than us, but moving fast. Very fast. I can't make out the flags, yet."

She sends Skye aloft, hoping the bird will be able to get a better look at them. She shouts down again, "Permission to get a closer look, Captain?"


----------



## Acmite (Mar 26, 2002)

As a precaution, Lorec will string his bow and try to get a good look at the coming vessels (Spot check?).


----------



## Xael (Mar 26, 2002)

Xael gets up from the barrel and walks to the railing, boots clattering against the deck. He leans over the railing, looking at the two ships.
After he stares the ships for a few seconds, he walks inside, boots clattering...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"BY TEMPUS! It's about time, my bet is they're out balder's gate lookin to return a certain young lady. Well, let them come, I for one am ready!" Egan grinning ear to ear hopps down to the main deck readying his crossbow as he makes his way to the rail.

"Well, Lorec, the cap'n's girl may be blessing after all." Egan laughs, and gives his fellow crewman a single pat on the arm.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 26, 2002)

Now everybody on the deck can see the sails. They're coming from the direction you're headed so they can't be from Baldur's Gate. You can't be sure but the distance seems about 400ft. and closing.


Talindra starts shouting orders as she herself takes a firmer hold of the helm.
_"Stumpy! Get the weaponry up here, just in case! Gastrono, take some of the men and take most of the sails down, leave just the main one! Kiirivae, as soon as you can make out their flags, tell me!"_


A fire lights at Krubto's eyes and he pops his knuckles.
_"I' seems I might be showin' ye how things work in real combat, skinny."_


Saphire's eyes light up too, but for different reasons.
_"Maybe they're merchants. I could buy myself some prettier clothes and maybe some jewels and..."_ The list goes on and on.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

Egan turns and looks at Saphire.

"Uh, not meanin to sound disrespectful, but shouldn't the girl be below deck until we know what we're dealing with here?"

"Cap'n?"


----------



## GWolf (Mar 26, 2002)

"You may be right there, friend" Claro says realsing his quarterstaff from the back of his shirt and grabbing it.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Preparations*

Seeing the ships approaching, Velerel speaks to Nezeron for a moment and then releases him from his arm.  The raven flies into the sky, high enough to be out of the reach of the enemies during the battle.

He then turns and quickly runs below the ship, returning a moment later with 5 javelins: one in his hand and the other four in whatever it is that people use to carry javelins in (a large quiver, perhaps?), intent on staying as far away from close-combat as he possibly can.



(OOC)
Dalamar, I hope you got my e-mail.
(/OOC)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2002)

Hearing the commotion updeck, Grim strides calmly up the stairs, his sword ready and his hand gripping it unconsciously...


----------



## Valkys (Mar 27, 2002)

Kiirivae calls down to the deck, "Cap'n, I'm leaving the nest. No point in being up here if they start lobbing fires at me."

She mutters a few words under her breath and gestures erratically. The last word out of her mouth is recognizable as "Avariel". With that, she sprouts white wings. 

Then she moves to the edge of the crow's nest and flaps her new wings, a few times before jumping out and taking off.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 27, 2002)

*Velerel*

"Wow --" _forget the captain's daughter; that is perhaps the most beautiful creature I have ever seen_.  The javelin falls from Velerel's hand, who is far too distracted to care right now.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

*Egan shadowsilver*

"Quite the sight ain't she kid?" Egan chuckles at Velerel's reaction and turns back to the problem at hand.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2002)

Stumpy comes up from the hold, carrying a large chest. He throws it to the deck and opens it, revealing many crossbows with quivers and cutlasses. Many of the crew run to get weapons and then move near the railings, ready to attack if the ships were hostile.


Talindra releases the helm and runs towards Saphire. Gastrono quickly grasps the helm to keep the ship going straight.
_"Saphire!"_
She yells.
_"Get out of there, now! Its not safe for a little girl like you!"_
When she reaches her daughter, she grasp her by the arm and starts pulling her towards the cabins.
_"Let go of me! I want to see the fighting!"_
Saphire fights back with all her strenght but to no avail. She is dragged through the door leading to the cabins and a moment later, a slam can be heard as a door is closed forcibly.
Mere seconds later, you can see your captain coming back.
_"What are you staring at! Get ready!"_


Krubto frown as he sees Claro draw the staff.
_"C'mon, ye're a monk aintcha? Show me how ye hit with ya fists, ye're just gonna trip yaself with that stick."_


----------



## Xael (Mar 27, 2002)

*Xael*

After some time (not long), Xael returns from inside, boots clattering (again) loudly against the deck. This time he is wearing a long black cloack that is waving in the wind. He walks in the middle of the deck and stays there.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 27, 2002)

After evading a pair of crossbow bolts, Kiirivae flies back to the Qillathe. Landing on the deck, she walks over to the Captain, "No flags, Captain. Since they fired at me, I'm going to assume they're hostile. I wish I could have understood what they said, but I don't understand their language."

Her wings revert back into her shoulders as she runs belowdecks to her cabin. She grabs her composite longbow and her staff.  She straps the staff to her back, positioned in the very center, so that when she has wings, it won't interfere with her flight. 

Then she walks back up to the deck, longbow in hand.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 27, 2002)

Velerel, regaining control of himself and realizing what Kiirivae has just said, picks up the javelin, puts it away with the others, and then hurries towards her.

"Wait," he says, "even if you do not understand it, can you perhaps repeat anything that they said?  I may be able, and would be quite honored, to help you."


----------



## Valkys (Mar 27, 2002)

Kiirivae shakes her head, "I'm sorry. It was a strange, almost barking language. I didn't understand it at all. I wasn't trying to remember what they said, so I can't recall it."


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 28, 2002)

"Barking?"  Velerel replies," that sounds like the Goblin language, possibly spoken by Kobolds -- Though I would not bet on it until I see them.  Oh well, as you said, it doesn't seem like they wanted to negotiate in any case.  Best of luck to you in the coming battle."

With that he bows and takes his leave.  He hurries to the chest and takes from it a crossbow and bolts, loads the crossbow, and joins his crew mates by the railings.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 28, 2002)

*Fists for fighting*

"Right you are" Claro throws his staff aside and raises his fists.


----------



## Xael (Mar 28, 2002)

*Xael*

After watching the ships for a few seconds, Xael walks to the chest and picks up a light crossbow and a quiver.
Then he gets up and walks again at the center of the deck.
Clatter...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2002)

Those of you who pick a crossbow and quiver see that the quivers hold 15 bolts.

The two ships are closing in, mere seconds away from you. They spread out some, propably going to surround _Qillathe_. A few bolts fly from both of the ships but they don't even hit the hull of your ship.


Talindra draws her sword and starts to hum to herself, obviously getting ready for the incoming battle. Her calmness eases you and you are able to concentrate on the task at hand more easily.


Krubto shows Claro a smile.
_"Now that's the spirit! Just stay close me and ye'll be fine."_









*OOC:*


 My next post will be the last one before actual combat. State on what part of the ship you are according to the pic at OoC- thread.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 29, 2002)

Kiirivae glances about the deck, then looks at the closing ships. _If they're this close already, they won't risk damaging the sails. It will probably be better to man the crow's nest for the first part of the battle. _

She looks up, considering. _I'll have an excellent vantage point and my shots will go farther. Not to mention I'm likely the only one aboard who can get up in time and then get back down safely. We can't afford not to have it manned, I think._ 

She runs to the stern of the ship, pausing at the railing, longbow in hand. She concentrates for a moment and her avariel wings sprout from her shoulders once more. She flaps a few times, then jumps off the ship, flying away, then circling back as she ascends to land on the crow's nest. 

Once she is there, the wings recede. She secures her quiver to the rail of the crow's nest and readies her bow.


----------



## Acmite (Mar 29, 2002)

Actions:  Lorec has a good range on his longbow, so he will start firing immediately once they are within 3 range increments (ie: less than 439 ft away), taking (I think) a -6 to his rolls.

Hopefully this will allow him to hit someone important, as he will target those who seem to be giving orders, or those who look like spellcasters (robes, spell-component pouches, etc).

"Tymora guide my bow......"  Lorec will otherwise remain silent during the intial exchanges.  He will ppint out to other crew members any "commanders" or spellcasters that he sees with his keen sight.

Dalamar, I sent you an email.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2002)

You can't see any of the inhabitants of the ship until they close within about 250ft. Then you can spot movement at the bow of the ship.
Velerel, Kiirivae, Reg and Lorec all open fire at the moving figures. You can't be sure if any of you hit anything, but the figures disappear.
The ships are now mere 100ft. away from you, ahead and on both sides. You can see tall figures hiding behind the railings, taking cover against any attacks.

First round starts now!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 29, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

[OOC: Bad day yesterday, sorry for the slow post.]

Egan has possition himself at the front of the ship on the port rail, but will move to the starboard side if it is nessasary.


Egan has alook on his face of pure joy, he raises his voice in supplication to his god.

"Lord Tempus! We who are about to fight, detticate this battle to you! May it be worth of the honor!"

He then reaches down and picks up his holy symbol.

"I beseach the, oh lord of battles to bestow your blessing upon your faithful, that we may better surve you!"


----------



## Acmite (Mar 29, 2002)

Lorec will kneel behind the lip on the side of the ship, improving his AC by kneeling (and adding a cover bonus?).

He will target any opponents who show the trappings of power (better clothing or armour, robes, are giving orders, etc) or any who appear to be spellcasters.  His secondary targets will be opposing archers.

He will fire 2 arrows per round.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 29, 2002)

Velerel changes his positions to be taking cover behind the upper right staircase.  He stacks one barrel on top of another and positions himself as best he can so that it serves as an improvised shield between him and the ship on the side that he isn't facing.  Peering over the staircase, he prepares to continue firing on the other ship (next round).


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

The ships are right next to you and you can see the goblins and orcs in there. They seem to be ready to jump onboard as soon as their ships are in position.

One of _Qillathe's_ crew members, Damon, fires his bow at one of the orcs readying to jump, but misses horribly.
Few of the orcs in the back line start chanting something and wave their hands. Suddenly, bolts of energy fly to Damon and hit him. He falls to the ground, a bad looking wound on his chest.
Out of thin air, there appear more of the orcs, and still one of them keeps chanting.

Lorec, seeing what happened to Damon, nocks two arrows to his bow and lets fly at the orc who cast the spell. Both arrows hit it, the other to the hand it pointed at Damon to release its spell, the other to it's groin and it doubles over.

Velerel moves to the barrels and raises another to his cover.

Krubto moves near the left side of the ship (in the pic) and bellows curses at the orcs.
_"Come here ye lit'le yerks! I'll show ye what a REAL orc can do!"_

Some goblins see Krubto and throw javelins at him: one of them hits the deck near Krubto's legs and he deflects two of them with the back of his hand.
Still other goblins are working on getting a blank over the space between the ships on the ship to the left.

Egan can feel that Tempus has atleast heard him and he readies for the incoming attackers.

One goblin yells something unintelligent and throws sand at Egan, who is only mildly irritated by the sand.

There is a annoyingly absent look in the eyes of bot Mad Randal and Grim. They both start to walk towards the ship on the left. Drool is dripping from Grim mouth.

Talindra takes it on the defensive and walks to the right side of the ship, still humming to himself.

Kiirivae let's loose and arrow aimed at a group of four orcs, who were casting a spell earlier. Unfortunately she misses her shot.

A group of orcs is carrying a blank in the other ship to get access to _Qillathe_, few others handle their big axes impatiently.

Reg fires his crossbow to the ship on the right, trying to hit one of the blank carriers on the right-side ship. The bolt hits the creature straight to the head and it collapses to the deck, making it harder for the others to carry the blank.

Stumpy moves after Talindra to watch her back.
Claro takes his position near Krubto.

END of round 1!


----------



## Acmite (Mar 31, 2002)

Lorec's actions will be the same for the next few rounds.  Unless, of course, something significant changes.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 31, 2002)

*Egan shadowsilver*

Egan will fire his crossbow entill the ships are in boarding range, and then he'll switch to his axe. I'll get more spicific when we get there, but he might even board the enemy ship to bash skulls over there.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 31, 2002)

*Velerel*

_Oh great, one of us is drooling_.  Velerel loads his cross bow, sinks deeper into his barrel-shield, and studies Mad Randal and Grim, trying to figure out what has happened to them.  _What magic is this?_


----------



## kaboom (Apr 1, 2002)

Tim yells "Somebody take the wheel! If Gastrono was in this fight, I wouldn't worry about only being defended by these slackers!"


----------



## Acmite (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh yeah...forgot one thing.

If the other ship closes on us and we have to engage in melee combat:

-Lorec will draw his whip dagger and attack, trying to stay about 15ft away from opponents.  If he has to close, he will draw his cutlass and dagger and attack.

Targets: Spellcasters first, commanders second.  That is, of course, if he can distinguish them from the rest.  He will tumble in order to avoid attacks of opportunity.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 4, 2002)

_Grim prepares, his hands with his sword and a taint of madness growing, he then shouts to everyone else, "Step back I won't be able to control myself when the fighting starts..."  Grim will then position himself where he can fight off multiple enemies if need be, giving a stern look of death to one of the fighters from the other ship when the battle starts._


Ooc: For Dalamar for more clarification on what Grim is doing: (Just highlight)
[Color=333333]When Grim enters his rage, he will use intimidating rage on one of the nearby boarders, but he won't attack that one just yet.  He's holding his action and will attempt to attack, putting all his BAB into Power Attack the first opponent crossing, following up with a cleave attack if possible. -Grim will make a move to board the othership as well, if possible...[/color]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2002)

Damon is groaning on the deck. He seems to still be alive but propably not for long.

Last of the chanting orcs stops. Flames appear on the _Qillathe_ and, from them, a demonic creature emerges. The creature is the size of a dog and it's flesh is covered in small scales and filthy hair. It has a twitching tail and long, pointy teeth jut from its upper jaw.
After recovering from being pulled to the material plane, it attacks one of the sailors behind Krubto and Claro.
It bites on the sailor's leg, who screams in pain and surprise. He kicks the creature off of his leg but it leaves a bad looking wound. Boold dripping from it's mouth, the creature stays in range to attack again.

The small group orcs that are moving as they were one chant again and arrows of pure energy leap from their fingers, striking at Lorec. The bolts hit him to the shoulder, leaving a burned-looking wound.


Lorec nocks two more arrows to his bow and fires at the ones casting spells at him. Both of the arrows fly straight through one of the orc, who then both disappears.


Velerel concentrates on seeing if he could find out what has caused two of his fellows to start drooling and look like stupid.


Krubto stares at the goblins and orcs on the other ship and seems to wait for something to happen.


Somehow the ships stop on their tracks and actually start to move BACKWARDS at same speed as the _Qillathe_. Goblins move the blank they were carrying and place it between the ships, forming a small bridge.
Many of the other small humanoids move nearer the blank, ready to scrurry over any moment.
Four goblins come near the railing and throw javelins at Talindra but they all miss their mark.
Another two goblins move and release their javelins at Reg, the other scratching his side.


Egan moves towards Reg at the same time firing his crossbow at the other. Tempus seems to have heard Egan, for the bolt goes almost through the poor goblin.


The goblin throwing sand at Egan waves his hands around and a chunk of ice forms in his hand. The goblin then proceeds to throw it at Egan. But the faithful of Tempus dodges the missile easily.


Mad Randal calmly walks to the _Qillathe_ end of the blank the goblins placed and waits.


Grim over the blank and strikes at one of the goblins with all his might, slicing the thing straight from the middle. But the strike doesn't stop there but also scewers another goblin on Grim's other side.


The crew starts firing at the enemy ships: a total of 3 of them fall and there are two more hits.


Talindra moves nearer the invading ship.


Kiirivae shoots at one of the goblins but it's armor deflected the hit.


The group of orcs carrying a blank drops it between the ships, much in the same way as the goblins did. Most of the orcs swarm around the blank but one throws a javelin at Egan and it pierces his side and sticks there looking grotesc. Egan almost falls to his knees from the pain but barely stays up.


Reg, seeing what the orc did to Egan, quickly loads his crossbow and fires it at the orc but misses.


Stumpy moves to Talindra's side.


Claro readies himself for the coming wave of enemies.

The end of Round 2!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 6, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver, hopin tempus likes him*

The javlin rips through Egans side, his legs almost buckle under the force of the blow. Surpressing a cry of pain Egan pulls the foul weapon from him and tosses it aside. He looks at the orc and brings his bloody hand to his face. Grinning wickedly he licks the blood from his fingers.

Then Egan shouts to the skies:

"Tempus hear the call of your faithful! Heal my wounds so that your servant may send more souls to your battlefield!"


----------



## Valkys (Apr 7, 2002)

Kiirivae curses under her breath, thinking for a moment. _Two misses. This isn't going well. Wish i had more magic to work with._ 
She whispers the words of a spell and points to whoever looks to be the leader of the spell-casting orcs.


----------



## Acmite (Apr 9, 2002)

Grimacing in pain, Lorec will target any Orcs who look similar to the one that cast spells at him--be it similar in dress, physical features, equipment, or demeanor.  He wants those spellcasters dead!

"Friends, be wary!  Some of these creatures may be illusions!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 9, 2002)

_Blood dripping from his large sword, Grim waits in anticipation for more opponents, seemingly having lost control over himself._

(The same as last round.)


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 9, 2002)

Reg ignores the small cut from the javelin with a grim look of determination on his face. He kneels by the side of the ship to gain some cover, and tries to either pull the plank onto the _Qillathe_ or to knock it into the water.


----------



## Other Guy (Apr 9, 2002)

Seeing Damon lie, groaning, on the deck, Velerel thinks to himself, _Is there nobody willing to assist him?_

The young man leaves the cover of his barrels and runs quickly over to the dying sailor.  "There must be someone better suited for this than I!" he yells, taking out a light blue scarf from his backpack.  He rips the scarf into pieces as needed, which he uses to bind and cover Damon's wounds.  Concentrating only on his injured crew mate, his mind calls out for help as well:

_Aerdrie guide my actions.  Don't let this brave man die -- not here...not like this._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 14, 2002)

(Bump to the top!)


----------



## Xael (Apr 20, 2002)

*Xael*

Spotting Damon lying on the deck, Xael moves his crossbow to his left hand and walks next to Damon and Velerel. Then he reaches to his small bag and pulls out a small, black bottle. He then hands the potion to Velerel and says:
"Make him drink this".


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2002)

The orc that created the infernal creature on _Qillathe_ grunts a few words and waves his hand. One of the sailors near the helm falls to his back, seemingly for no reason.
The small united group of orcs also chant some words and keep chanting them.

The beast moves next to Claro and bites him. The bite leaves a filthy looking wound at his thigh.


Lorec spots the small group of chanting orcs and lets loose two more arrows. Both of the arrows pierce one orc, both of which disappear. Only one orc is left chanting.


Velerel runs to Damon who is still groaning on the deck. Unfortunately he doesn't have to time to do anything more to the poor man.


Xael reaches Velerel and Damon and hands the potion to Velerel.


Krubto curses Grim for not waiting the goblins to board. He then turns his attention to the beast attacking Claro.
_"Can't keep yerself out of those teeth, eh? Lemme show ye how these are taken care of."_
Krubto whirls his fist on the beast but it misses, he then kicks it but his bare foot is stopped by the creature's though skin.


The goblins start swarming on Grim, even walking over their dead comrades. Three of them get an attack at Grim but only one lands a blow. Grim barely seems to notice the hit.


Egan's shout seems to echo in the air for a moment. Then the wound on his side closes, leaving almost invisible scars.


A sound of one of the sailors hitting the deck can be heard. He snores soundily and the goblin guiding the ship on the right laughs.


Randal moves behind Grim, trying to see for an opening to strike at the goblins.


Grim cleaves through two of the goblins, scewering them in two with one strike.


The crew lets loose another volley of bolts but none of them hit a target.


Talindra stands at the end of the blank, waiting for the orcs to rush over. She is still humming her tune.


Kiirivae, seeing that the orc is still chanting a spell, lets loose a spell of her own. A bolt of raging energy leaps from her to the orc and hits it to the hand, disrupting the spell.


And then the orcs come.
One of threm charges one of the unprepared sailors holding a crossbow, bringing down it's axe it halves the poor sailor. Reg, not holding a melee weapon in his hand, can only stare in utter horror as one of his friends dies.
More orcs board the ship, some moving to face against Stumpy and Talindra, some against Reg.
To the surprise of the orcs, Talindra slashes out with her sword, beheading the orc in front of her.


Reg, forced to melee, drops the crossbow to his feet and draws his sword and strikes at the orc in front of him. He hits the orc to the soulder, not enough to drop it but it will slow it down.


Stumpy attacks the orc facing him, slashing a wound across it's belly. The orc grunts and snarls at Stumpy but doesn't fall.


Claro waves around for a moment and then strikes at the beast that bit him. The beast doesn't seem to even notice the strike.

End of Round 3!


----------



## Xael (Apr 20, 2002)

*Xael*

Xael then focuses on the orcs that have been chanting, and raises his crossbow in their direction. Then, with annoyed look on his face, he fires the crossbow.


----------



## Other Guy (Apr 20, 2002)

"Thank you, sir," Velerel says to Xael, "I suppose this will work better than my scarf."  He then lifts the upper portion of Damon's body from the floor of the ship and pours the contents of the bottle into his mouth.

"How do you feel?" he asks his recovering crew mate.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 20, 2002)

Muttering under her breath, Kiirvae grasps a small pearl in her left hand, then utters the words of her spell once more.(Same spell-casting orc)


----------



## GWolf (Apr 21, 2002)

*(I'm Back!)*

Claro wipes the blood from his wound and uses two hands clasped together in an attempt to put the beast to rest- permanently.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 21, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"You see! Puny pigmen! My lord Tempus favors me and *I AM INVICIBLE!* "

Egan slams his chest as he yells this.[OOC:intimidate?]

And rushes the neerest boarding plank.

"*TEMPUS!!* "


----------



## Acmite (Apr 21, 2002)

*Lorec*

Lorec will silently train his bow on the last spellcasting Orc and let loose with a full volley (2 shots).


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 27, 2002)

Seeing that his attempt to prevent the pirates from boarding has failed, Reg casts his crossbow aside and jumps through the cluster of orcs in front of him. As he rolls back on to his feet, he brings his short sword out in a flashing arc towards the orc he now stands before.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 28, 2002)

Grim continues to attack the goblins mercilessly as their blood drips down endlessly from his sword...

(Basically the same action as last round unless all the goblins die first )


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2002)

The two chanting orcs wave their other hand in the air, in the same time using the other to pull someting from a pouch at their side. Then, in unison, the two orcs stop and point their index fingers at Kiirivae.
Bolts of flaming energy leap from their outstretched hands and strike Kiirivae, the other to her chest, the other her shoulder.
She falls from the crow's nest, already dead before hitting the deck. As she does, her form starts to change: coppery hair grows from her head and wings sprout from her back. But these are not the feathered wings everybody saw earlier, they are huge leathery bat wings.
Her skin takes on a reddish tint as fine scales cover it and small horns pop into existence, barely visible under her long hair. Finally, to fulfill her transformation, a long, sharp-ended tail slithers to existence.

The fiery beast attacks his kicker, Krubto. It bites at his thigh, tearing a part of flesh with it's teets.


Lorec sees Kiirivae get hit and fall. He lets loose two arrows at the other orc as a cry of anger escapes his lips. Both of the arrows fly wide, missing their target by few feet.


Velerel raises Damon's head from the deck and carefully pours the potion handed by Xael to the wounded's mouth. When the last sips disappear to Damon's mouth, some of his worst wounds close and he doesn't appear to be bleeding anymore. Although it is hard to tell as he is already smeared all over in his own blood.


Xael fires his crossbow at the other orc that killed Kiirivae. The bolt hits it to it's shoulder, looking absurd as it protrudes there.
As he loads his crossbow, Xael shouts at the orc.
_"Surrender! You know we have practically won already!"_
The orc answers him in a low, growling voice:
_"Never! We bring honor to Ilneval. We will feast on your meat!"_


Krubto tries to strike back at the beast but, distracted by the pain in his wound, misses his mark.


The goblins that Grim has reaped like weed back away from him, seeing that they can't beat him in an allout attack. They wait that he will move towards them.
Grim catches one of the fleeing goblins with his sword, cutting the poor thing's spine with one smooth swing.


Egan bounds his chest and bellows in a loud voice. Some of the goblins seem terrified but hold their places. He then moves towards the orcs harrassing Stumpy, Talidra and Reg.


Randal waits that Grim will move out of the way.
And Grim does excatly that! He charges towards three of the runaway goblins. But the goblins were waiting for this and attack him with their morningstars. They all miss the raging man running towards them.
Grim's blow is glanced off by the goblins chain armor but the goblins almost falls to it's face from the blow.
Then, seeing his opening, Randal runs towards one of the orcs standing behind two goblins. The goblins make their attacks against him. The first one hits his thigh but manages barely a bruise, the other's swing goes really wide and hits the first one to the head, killing it. The third misses also, but manages to avoid hitting his comrades. The fourth and last hits a glancing blow at Randal's chest, which the man seems to barely notice.
Randal swings his sword at the orc, cleaving it's head off.


Talindra takes a step forward, at the same time slashing with her sword to the her right. The orc hits the deck, bleeding to death from the stump of it's now missing arm.
Talindra guides her sword with grace back in her front, striking at the orc between her and Reg. She strikes sure, opening the orc's chest.
At no point did Talindra stop humming her tune.


One of the orcs comes to Grim, swinging it's axe in a wide circle. The swing hits Grim to the back, drawing blood and sounding awful as atleast few of his ribs break. Grim barely winces.
All the other orcs on the same ship are also moving towards Grim, seemingly going to team up on him.
An orc next to Reg takes a swing at him, seeing that he is unable to defend himself without a melee weapon. Sparks fly as the orc's axe strikes against Reg's chain armor and air is blown out of his lungs.
One of the orcs that had already boarded _Qillathe_ moves towards Talindra to strike away her weapon. Seeing an openin in the incoming orc's defense, Talindra swings and hits. The orc barely avoids death and proceeds to disarm her. The orc swings with it's axe but Talidra nimbly parries the strike and rolls her blade around the shaft of the weapon, pulling it away from the orc's grasp.
Two other orcs move to attack Talindra, trying to bring her down by sheer number. The first one misses her but the second hits her unarmored side, causing an deep wound.
Many more orcs are surging toward the boarding blank


Reg, almost surrounded by the orcs himself, drops his crossbow to the deck and draws his sword. He slashes at the orc that attacked him, trying to get rid of it as soon as possible. His attack misses the orc, going a little under it's armpit.


Stumpy moves to position one of the orcs between himself and Reg and then attacks with his stump knife. The blade slides between the ribs of the orc but it won't fall.


Claro strikes the red beast with his hands but it dodges away.

End of Round 4!


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2002)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 10, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

As soon as Egan closes to melee range he starts hacking goblins and orcs with glee.


----------



## Other Guy (May 11, 2002)

_At least he isn't bleeding anymore,_ Velerel thinks to himself, looking at the still unconscious Damon, _ I guess there's only one thing that I can do for him right now_.

Velerel puts his other arm under the now stabilized man's legs and lifts him off the deck.  He quickly runs back to the wall of barrels that he came from and sets Damon down, carefully making sure that he is protected within it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 11, 2002)

Grim continues his assault, lifting his bloodied sword up and targetting the orc for his next attack...

For DM, just highlight: [color=222222](Same as last round except targetting the orc, will cleave into goblins too if possible, full power attack)[/color]


----------



## Acmite (May 12, 2002)

*Lorec*

With a low grunt, Lorec will readjust his aim to properly account for the wind and the listing of the ships and let loose another volley at the orcs.

Internal Monologue:  _  One of ours has already fallen!  I must take these orcs out quickly...I can't let any of these goodly people die....  not after my father.....it's all happening again.  I must stop it! _

OOC:  Dalamar--same target and targeting priority.


----------



## Xael (May 15, 2002)

*Xael*

Xael will shoot again at the same orc. Then he will draw his short sword and jump to the other ship, moving to the orcs.


----------



## GWolf (May 15, 2002)

*Relentlessy*

Claro will once again attemp to whack it with his fist.


----------



## Uvenelei (May 20, 2002)

Reg takes a 5' step to the southwest and attacks the orc to the north of him.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

(*bump to the top*)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2002)

(*bump once again...*)


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2002)

The orcs who were casting spells both move towards Randal and as they do, they draw morningstarts from their side. When they get close enough, they attack Randal. The first one misses its mark but the second hits him straight to the head. He's head tries in vain to roll with the blow but is taken violently in the direction of the attack.
The beast on _Qillathe_ bites once again at Krubto and tears a part of his flesh open with its filthy theeth. It then disappears in a puff of flames and leaves a lingering smell of sulfur.


Lorec once again trains his bow and lets loose two arrows. The first arrow misses a little but the second  hits the orc straight to the guts. The orc doubles over momentarily and blood is dripping from the corner of its mouth but it stays up.


Velerel lifts Damon from the deck with some work. Damon is surptisingly heavy and Velerel has to watch his steps to avoid falling as he proceeds to the barrels.


Xael lets fly another bolt from his crossbow at the orc. The bolt hits the orc to the chest and buries half-way inside. A glassy look appears to the orc's eyes as it falls over face-first.
Xael then backs a little and runs towards the other ship, at the same time drawing his blade. He jumps from the railing and lands next to Randal.


After the beast disappears, Krubto moves to the boarding blank.


The goblins on the left-side ship move in for attacks.
First, a goblins moves to flank Xael with one of its friends. They both stab at him but he dodges the first and fends the other to the side with his sword.
Two of the creatures attack Randal, first attacks Randal from behind and hits the back of his knee, causing him to almost fall over. This gives the second a good hit at his temple.
And still one attacks Randal, trying to hit his side. But the humanoid misses miserably and almost crushes its own toes.
A horde of goblins surrounds Grim and starts whacking at him. Three of the six goblins hit him, the firs to his rear, the second to his shoulder and the last one to his chest.
Goblins on the right-side ship move to be ready for boarding.


Egan strikes forward with his axe to an orc, but his strike is deflected by the orcs armor.


Randal, a bit unsteady from the strikes that have hit him, raises his sword high in the air and then spins it in a spiral of death. The goblin behind Xael falls victim first, followed quickly by all the others. His spinning sword stops inches from Xael.


Grim attacks the orc to his side with a lust for blood visible in his eyes. Lucky orc has the strike taken by its armor.


Talindra takes a look at the guts of the orc between herself and Regmoril and then strikes at the one between herself and Egan. The second attack is dodged by the brute.


The orc next to Grim lifts its axe to strike at him, but hits the deck of the ship instead.
Other orcs near Grim also gather to be ready when an opportunity comes.
At the other side of _Qillathe_, the orc invasion is worse. 
The orc between Reg and Egan strikes at Egan, but the attack is blocked be seemingly empty air. 
Another orc strikes at Stumpy, drawing blood from the unarmored first mate's side. 
Two orcs attack captain in an attempt to bring her down. She fends off both of the attacks with ease.
The rest of the orcs are looking for a chance to board _Qillathe_.


Reg stabs with his sword at the orc between himself and Egan even as he moves. The strike hits the orc deep and hard but it doesn't fall over.


Stumpy attacks the orc that attacked him with the knife attached to the stump of his hand. He strikes true but the humanoid doesn't fall.


Claro moves after Krubto towards the blank.


End of Round 5!


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2002)

*Xael*

Xael will spin and kick the bastard goblin in the head.

Ooc: Nih.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2002)

Grim turns his attentions back towards the goblins, sending all his strength with his sword, attempting to cleave them all in two...

[color=333333]Same as last round, full power attack, cleave if possible[/color]

Highlight to read above:


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 7, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"Arrg! You've a tough hide pig face!"

[OOC: egan continues to swing on opponants with his axe.]


----------



## Uvenelei (Jun 8, 2002)

*The stabbing continues!*

Disappointed by the lack of dead foes, Reg presses the attack on one of the wounded orcs.


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 8, 2002)

Laughing a little to himself while he struggles to drag his unconscious crew mate back to the protection of the barrels, Velerel thinks, _I shouldn't be surprised.  I barely have the strength required to wear light armor -- which I don't, anyway -- so carrying a person should not be easy for me._


----------



## Acmite (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lorec*

_  This battle drags far too long.....I can only hope my new-found companions will be able to brave the onslaught....._

Lorec will continue as before: Identifying the highest threat as best he can (spellcasters, commanders, etc) and firing twice.


----------



## GWolf (Jun 10, 2002)

Claro Continues to whack things with his fist


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2002)

Seeing no enemies that are more threatening than the others, Lorec targets the closest orc. His first arrow hits the orc's scale mail harmlessly, but the second goes through a hole in it. The orc looks at the arrow sticking from its shoulder with a stupid look on its face.


Velerel moves as fast as he can with the weighty Damon and almost reaches the safety of the barrels.


Xael spins gracefully in the air to gather momentum for his kick but the goblin takes a quick swing at his leg, forcing him off-balance and he has to stop kicking to stay up.


Krubto charges from the boading blank towards one of the goblins, which is left between him and Grim. He leaps to the air and delivers a kick to the goblin's temple, which kills it outright.


Three of the insidious goblins swing their morningstars at Grim. The first one hits Grim straight to his groin, causing much pain and agony that leaves Grim quite staggered for a while.
Two of the small humanoids move to flank Krubto, even as anotherone scratches his side with its attack. The two goblins attack in unison, the other getting only a little momentum through Krubto's defenses, the other hitting him to the back of his head as he dodges the first one.
The goblins on the other ship are still waiting for their turn to attack.


Egan cleaves the head off from one of the orcs and grins as some of the orc's blood is splattered on his bare chest.


Randal raises his sword as he moves towards one of the goblins attacking Grim. He brings the sword down and cuts the legs from under the poor goblin that falls to the deck, screaming.


Grims swings at one of the goblins surrounding him, but it just ducks under his angry swing.


Talindra falls two more orcs trying to board the ship with quick and precise strikes.


Two of the orcs try to run to the ship, hoping that they could this way help the others board too. But Talindra's and Egan's quick reflexes stop the two runners.
The rest of the orcs are more cautious and advance slowly forward. The first to get in melee range with Talindra tries to grab her but fails. The others gather behind it.


Seeing that the the orc he was originally targeting is out, Reg moves to end the life of the new one. He strikes a well aimed stab at the orc but regardless of getting the sword inside itself.


Stumpy moves in only moments after Reg and also strikes the orc and kills it.


Claro, seeing his to-be-teacher in trouble, charges in and punches at the other goblin. Unfortunately he only hits the goblinoid's armor.

End of Round 6!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Grim takes a step forward before building momentum for another wide swing.

High Light Me:
[color=000000](Same as last round, 5 ft. step to get in a better cleaving position if possible)[/color]


----------



## Xael (Jun 13, 2002)

*Xael*

Xael will attack the goblin with his short sword, and IF he kill/drops/whatever it, he will move back and around the mast.


----------



## GWolf (Jun 14, 2002)

Claro rubs his fist in a slight agnoy. He vaults into the air in a hopeless attempt to spin kick the gobliniod in the face.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 15, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"You see! Tempus favors us! Now flee or die you swine!"



[OOC: Egan hacks at any target that presents itself.]


----------



## Uvenelei (Jun 17, 2002)

Reg backs up an retrieves his crossbow, then shoots the next foe that tries to board the _Qillathe_.


----------



## Acmite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Lorec*

_ How many of these dogs were there? _

Lorec will continue to fire his bow.  If any opponents close to melee, he will draw his Whip Dagger and attack.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2002)

Nocking two arrows to his bow once again, Lorec aims to the closest orc. The other arrow misses horribly, but the second one sticks to its rear. Having one arrow already in its shoulder, the orc falls from the pain, roaring in pain.


Velerel reaches the safety of the barrels and lowers Damon _(represented by a bloodpatch on the map)_ to the deck.


Xael stabs the goblin harrassing Krubto and it goes down. He then moves behind the mast for cover.


Krubto jumps in the air and flings both of his feet towards one of the goblins. Unfortunately his feet fly high over the small humanoid.


Three goblinoids attack Grim, but they all miss him, one almost crushing its own toes.
One of the small creatures attacks Krubto but its swing goes under the jumping half-orc.
Another goblin attacks Claro with its morningstar, delivering a succesful hit at his shoulder.
The goblin on the other ship, frustrated by the orcs blocking their way, try to find opening to board _Qillathe_.


As Stumpy is blocking the way to the boarding blank, Egan moves behind him.


Meanwhile, Randal moves next to Grim and swings at two goblins. The first loses its leg, the second its head.


Grim, inspired by the man fighting by his side, cuts a goblin clean in two parts, if the orc hadn't gotten its axe to a parry, the attack would've propably killed it too.


Talindra, relieved that the orcs have been stopped for a moment, goes to see how the others are doing on the other side of the ship.


An orc moves to take Randal down but its axe is stopped by Randal's leather armor.
Two orcs attack Grim, the first misses but the second one makes a big cut across his chest and he goes down.
On the other side of the ship, the orcs move forward and the one that has a chance attacks Stumpy. He tries to block the attack with his stump knife, but the axe slides along the blade to his arm, cutting deep.


Reg kneels to pick up his crossbow. Immediately the orc next to him tries a swipe at him, but Reg's quick reflexes save him and the attack only hits his chain shirt. 
He gets up and loads his crossbow.


Claro spins in the air and swings his leg at the goblin but misses by and inch.

End of Round 7!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"Tempus i call thy to mend the wounds of this man, who's bravery hast done you honor!" Egan will touch Stumpy on the back as he raises his voice in prayer.


----------



## Xael (Jun 21, 2002)

*Xael*

Seeing Grim going down, Xael will drop his crossbow, tumble next to Grim, simultaneously drawing his totally black dagger, and check how badly he is wounded.


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 21, 2002)

*Velerel*

Having finally reached the safety of the barrels, Velerel retrieves his crossbow from where he dropped it earlier but pauses for a moment, looking at the weapon.  _This is not why I was chosen to accompany them--combat is not where I excel_, he thinks to himself.  _Let the fighters fight and I shall do what I was hired to do._

Rather then load his weapon the young man instead kneels beside where he laid Damon down, also taking advantage of the cover, and listens intently to everything being spoken by the goblins.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jun 25, 2002)

Calmly, Reg backs up and quickly glances over his opponents, looking for a foe armed with a ranged weapon or, failing that, a wounded one. Having spotted his target, he raises his crossbow and fires it in one smooth motion.

ooc: 5' step back, shoot, then reload.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2002)

Lorec lets loose two arrows. The first one hits a goblin to its back and it falls down headfirst. The second almost hits Krubto, who curses loudly in orc.


Enjoying the cover provided by the barrels, Velerel listens intently at what is being spoken by the goblins.


Throwing aside his crossbow and rolling under an axe swinged by an orc, Xael crouches over the fallen Grim.


Krubto moves closer to help Xael keep the orcs at bay and kicks at the goblin still standing on the ship but the goblin's size is advantageous to it and it dodges easily.


After dodging Krubto's kick, the goblin swings at the crouched Xael, hoping to smash his head. But even when kneeling, Xael manages to dodge the blow.
The goblins on the other ship, frustrated, try to get a chance to go past the orcs blocking their way.


Calling on the Lord of Battles, Egan touches his slightly glowing hand to Stumpy who first almost draws away but then eases as the comfortable warmth goes through him.


Moving to the heat of battle, Randal seems to be out of breath and his grip on his sword seems weaker. But even in his weakened state, Randal manages to slash through an orc.


Talindra, arriving at the scene of battle taking place in left side of the ship, makes a quick stab at the goblin but misses.


Of the two orcs left on the ship Talindra's on, the first takes a chance in hitting the now slowing Randal. And exhausted as he is, Randal is unable to dodge the incoming blow and is struck badly on his chest.
The other orc on the other hand strikes at Xael, trying to take him down. The axe descends towards Xael, who doesn't move an inch, and misses by a hairs width.
On the other ship, an orc tries to swing at Stumpy and hits the unarmored first mate's left, gauntleted, hand and draws blood. The one's behind it bellow in their grunting tongue.


Seeing that one of the goblins on the ship seem wounded, Reg takes a step back and fires at it. The bolt pierces the poor creatures left calf and it goes down, screaming as it does.


Being hit isn't something Stumpy likes, and when he doesn't like something he gets rid off the source. But in his anger he forgets that he has a stumpknife, not a sword, and misses poortly.


Moving to help Talindra and Krubto with the goblin, claro whacks the goblin's face. The goblin goes down, trying to swallow its teeth.

End of Round 8!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 12, 2002)

Egan seeing things becoming dire for stumpy decides to use a tactic he rearly employs. "You tuskers are have a grand time for yourselfs,eh? Lets seee how you enjoy this!"

Egan call upon his store of inner strength and focuses it in to pure power. Them trusts it into the front orcs mind like a knight with lance. (mind thrust.)


----------



## Uvenelei (Jul 13, 2002)

Reg, seeing Stumpy's predicament, shoots the orc attacking him, then reloads to finish the job if he has to.


----------



## GWolf (Jul 16, 2002)

*have at them*

"Alright! Who else wants some!" Claro Screams doing a spin kick into any enemy, that comes close.


----------



## Xael (Jul 21, 2002)

*Xael*

Xael will stand up and defend himself and Grim.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 30, 2002)

*BUMP*


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 31, 2002)

*Velerel*

_I suppose that may be useful to know, just not right now_, Velerel thinks, listening to the goblinoids. The young man reloads his crossbow and fires at his nearest enemy, concentrating more on avoiding his allies than harming his foe.


----------



## Acmite (Aug 1, 2002)

_  It seems their numbers are finally dwindling.  Perhaps this battle will soon be over?  I cannot let any more lives extinguish! _

OOC:  Lorec will continue to fire as many shots as he can, targeting any remainding spellcasters and/or apparent leaders first.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 3, 2002)

Seeing no apparently more threatening figure, Lorec nocks back two more arrows and aims for the closest goblin. The first arrow steers wide and the second is caught by the humanoids armor.


Velerel takes aim at a nearby goblin, but uncostomed to fighting, fires off, almost hitting one of the _Qillathe_'s sailors.


Xael, using himself as protection to Grim, takes a swing at the closest orc. He scores a lucky hit and slices the orc's throat, causing the creature to meet its god much before the intended.


Inspired by Talindra's arrival to the battle scene, Krubto steps over the dying orc and flashes a fist at the goblin that is now between him and her. He then proceeds to headbutt the orc harrassing Randal. He misses.


Furiated by the new enemy, the goblin between Krubto and Talindra takes a swing at her and lands a solid blow.
Goblins on the other ship on the other hand are angry at the stupid orcs for not letting them through or backing away from certain loss. One of the little buggers actually smacks, after a small jump, one of the orcs to the head, downing it.


Egan closes his eyes and calms down. Then he suddenly opens them and stares at the nearest orc, who seems to reel from an invisible attack.


Randal keeps swinging his sword eventhough he seems about to collapse from exhaustion. With his swing, he manages to take down the last orc on their ship.


Taking full use of Krubto distracting the goblin, Talindra dispatches it.
"Xael! Follow me to the hold of this ship. We'll find out what keeps it moving backwards. The rest of you, take over the helm."
After her commands, she starts moving to the hatch to the cargo hold.


The orc that was just moment ago getting all over Stumpy, now just stares forward with glassy eyes. The others behind it start yelling at it, the closest almost pushes it off from the blank.


Presuming that Stumpy can take care of a dazed orc, Reg aims the one behind it. His aim is off however and the orc stares angrily at Reg after it notices where the bolt came from.


Seeing that the orc in front of himself is distracted by some inner demons, Stumpy pulls back his name-sake knife and stabs it straight to the humanoid's lungs. The orc doesn't eves seem to care what happened to it and falls off the blank to the water.


Obeying the captains order, Claro starts heading towards the goblin holding the helm.

End or Round 9!


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Velerel*

Seeing no more conscious goblinoids on the boat, Velerel searches for any which are still living, hoping to find one he can speak with after the battle.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 7, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"HA! You see, I AM INVINCIBLE!!!"

Egan steps forward and try's his best to help stave off more boarders while his companions try to get the boat moving.



(OOC: Cool, got one last update in before i leave for GEN CON. Be back next week, see ya'll.)


----------



## Xael (Aug 9, 2002)

*Xael*

Xael will follow the captain.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 11, 2002)

*Bumpity*


----------



## Uvenelei (Aug 15, 2002)

Reg sees the angry stare of his target and smiles a sheepish grin.

"Sorry about trying to shoot you. Promise I'll try harder this time."

*twang**reload*


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2002)

Lorec stares into nothingness


Velerel takes a look around. There is next no chance that the goblins that got overrun by Grim and Randal are fit for talk, but there is a single goblin alive and steering the same ship.
There is small group of goblins still alive on the other ship, but if things go as they have been going, they're not alive for long.


Xael heads after Talindra.


Krubto heads towards the goblin steering the ship, he stays wary of any trick the goblin might have up its sleeve.


The steering goblin stomps its foot on the deck a few times and then steers the ship violently. The blank connecting the ship to _Qillathe_ falls to the waters and everybody onboard staggers slightly from the sudden change.
The goblins on the other ship seem to get overly annoyed of the orcs and two of them strike the remaining orc down. Then the rest of them bolt for the blank and try to get past the crew on the other end; Stumpy strikes the first one down and Egan tries a swing at the second but misses, Reg with his crossbow can't really do anything to the goblins coming to touch range. 
After getting away from the two normal looking men, the second goblin strikes at the green-skinned genasi scoring a strong hit at the arm Reg raised for his protection. The other goblins move past the defenders and the last one also scores a hit to Reg's arm.


Egan steps towards the boarding goblins and swings his axe down upon one of them and cleaves an arm off. The goblin starts running away, trying to stop the flow of blood but fails.


Randal, even exhausted as he is, starts moving towards the goblin steering the ship.


Talindra heads towards a door that will propably lead belowdecks.


Reg backs off a little from the two goblins that attacked him and fires at other of them and misses.


Stumpy moves down to attack a goblin and makes a precise strike to its neck, instantly killing it.


Claro stares into nothingness.

End of Round 10!


----------



## Other Guy (Sep 1, 2002)

*Velerel*

Seeing his shipmates rushing towards the only living goblin remaining on the ship, Velerel runs after them, yelling as loudly as he can, "wait! Please try very hard not to kill it. I would like to speak with it after this if I can." He then barks angrily at the goblin steering the ship, pausing near the end of his yells for a second, before finishing in a more monotone fashion.

(Or, to those who speak the language of the goblins, he says "back away from the wheel and calm down! I may be able to have your life spared...or, if it would please you more...I can pay you.")


----------



## Uvenelei (Sep 5, 2002)

*Ow*

That'll teach me to be so cocky, Reg thought to himself as he backed away from the goblins that had cut him.

Reg stumbles towards the middle of the deck away from the enemy.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 6, 2002)

Snapping out of his battle daze, Lorec will look around and see that the battle is mostly in check with only the single Goblin left standing.  Noticing several of the crew moving towards it in a non-manacing way, Lorec will go about making sure teh ship is secure and that there are no hidden enemies aboard.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 9, 2002)

{OOC:BUMP}


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 13, 2002)

Lorec moves closer to the center of the ship to have a better look of it. There he looks around to make sure there are no hiding goblins or orcs on the _Qillathe_


Velerel moves closer to the railing and, after shouting to his companions, barks at the goblin.
The goblin cocks its head, obviously wary, and then barks back.
(In goblin: "200 golds and free at land!")


Xael and Talindra enter through the door.


Krubto gets next to the goblin and whacks it. The goblin can't seem to take the hit and falls down, hitting its head to the blanks.
"Dontcha worry, blue 'air, 'e'll be alrite!"


Even without a conscious goblin on the wheel, the ship on the left keeps moving.
The goblin facing Egan takes a step back put is taken down by a lucky shot from a crossbow of one of the crewmembers.
The only remaining goblin of those that got personal on Reg seems to be contemplating its chances to survive in the water compared to the axe of Egan or Stumpy's knife. It then starts barking in fear. (In goblin: "Blue head! Give gold and will surrender!")
Unfortunately for it, another goblin on the right side invading ship seems to think of the idea of a goblin surrendering as an impossible one and dispatches of the other with a javelin.
Another on the same ship kicks the blank connecting the ship and the _Qillathe_ to the waters. At the same time, the goblin steering the ship stomps the deck a few times and the ship starts continuing its voyage, gaining speed steadily.


Egan stares into nothingness.


Randal takes support from the railing at his side and stops to catch his breath.


Greg moves to the deck's middle part, away from the goblins that are left. He then loads his crossbow.


Stumpy shakes his stump knife at the escaping goblins but quickly changes it to his fist. He throws curses after them in all the normal tongues.


Claro stares into nothingness.

End of Round 11!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 17, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"Bloody goblin vermin!" Egan takes a look around, assessing the situation. If there are any targets left he'll make an attack, moving first if nessasary.


----------



## Other Guy (Nov 10, 2002)

*Velerel*

_200 gold, eh?_ Velerel thinks, then smiles, _what a ridiculous bargainer. Oh well, I'm sure it won't be too difficult to lower his price, especially once he fully realizes the danger he is in simply by being held captive here_.

The young man walks toward the unconscious goblin and casually looks him over, then turns his attention to whatever is occurring elsewhere. _These last few minutes seem to have taken forever_. He smiles, happy it's almost over.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2002)

The battle is finally over as the other ship escapes. But the fight did not go without a price: many of the sailors are laying on the deck, dead or near to it. Of less concern are a few who were only wounded or those that were put to sleep by magic.
Kiirivae's body lies next to the mast and Grim is unconscious but stable.

Talindra and Xael emerge from the hold of the ship that you were able to stop.
"There were ogres using some winches, that's how they were able to move backwards" she says.

Mending of wounds is taking place on _Qillathe_ even as the remainders of the attacking force's bodies are being rolled to the sharks. 
"The stains are going to stay there for who-knows-how long..." Stumpy grumbles.

Velerel looks at the unconscious goblin who seems to be alright but will be suffering from a bad headache when it wakes up. It is wearing a leather armor covered with metal and bone studs and a morning star is hanging from a loop by its side.

After making sure that the corpses of the enemy are being taken care of, Stumpy takes a few of the unwounded sailors and proceeds to get the goblin ship in tow.


*OoC:* WOHOO! It's over! Okay, the dragging was mainly my fault but it was mostly because I was stupid enough to try such a big scale battle as my first in a PbP game.
Oh, and every PC receives 1000 XP. The PCs and NPCs killed a total of 24 goblins and 14 orcs (and three of the orcs were spellcasters).


----------



## Acmite (Dec 3, 2002)

Lorec will (attempt to) tend to the wounded.

"Captain, do we return to port?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 6, 2002)

Talindra looks around at her crew, whispering comforting words to the wounded that she passes as she walks to Lorec.
"That decision will have to wait 'till I have the exact number of our fallen. Also, were are yet to loot the goblin ship's cargo, it might contain something that could help some of the crew."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 6, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"Thank you lord Tempus, for aiding and perserving us."

Egan walks about praying over the dead and calling forth any healing he can for the wounded.

"Ah, what a glorious battle, Tempus was truely smiling apon us all this day."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2002)

Egan's prayers are appreciated by the wounded and he is able to administer healing on those hurt worst. 

*OoC:* Still would like some more people to return


----------



## Acmite (Dec 10, 2002)

"Captain Talindra, I will volunteer to go over to the enemy's vessel and check their holds. Should I take any others with me?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2002)

"Hmm, I don't think there should be any goblins or orcs left. You can take somebody if you wish, but it is not mandatory."


----------



## Acmite (Dec 11, 2002)

Than I shall leave immediately, Captain.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 11, 2002)

(I'm still here and i'll make a post shortly...)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2002)

When Lorec gets to the cargo, he is greeted with a sight of boxes after boxes in perfect order - of chaos.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

I'll make a post for you, Sollir.

Grim moans in pain as he is moved from ship to ship.

*OoC:* A very well disguised *bump*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

Egan walks over to the captain, "Does this attack have somethin to do with the girl? Should we expect more persuit? Whats the plan?"

Egan looks very tired, and it's obviously the source of his impatiance.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

Talindra shakes her head.
"No, I don't think it had anything to do with her. The ships came from the opposite direction so it's quite unlikely. There is of course a chance, but I doubt it."


----------



## Acmite (Dec 20, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *When Lorec gets to the cargo, he is greeted with a sight of boxes after boxes in perfect order - of chaos. *




Grunting in annoyance, Lorec will begin to try to make some sense of the chaos.

Then, realizing the enormity of the challenge, he will go back topside and call for some help.

"There's no way I'm organizing all these boxes by myself."

OOC:  Dalamar, before anyone else arrives, Lorec will take of his gloves and use his ring (the second ability) on as many of the objects in the room as he can.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

The ring registers on a small box, 1ft high, 2ft wide and 1ft across.


----------



## Acmite (Dec 22, 2002)

I'll do a quick, but careful search of the outside of the box.  If there is nothing noticeable on the outside that could have caused my ring to react, I'll gently set it far aside.

I'll warn any who enter after me to stay clear of that box, as it may have a trap.


----------



## Acmite (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh, and then I'll start sorting through and organizing the boxes.

Weapons, armour, etc in one group.

Foodstuffs in one group.

Exotic merchandise, etc in one group.

etc, etc, etc.

Lorec will particularly look for anything in the hold that bears the symbol of any of the major nations of Faerun.  Oh, and magical whips.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2002)

Lorec finds nothing suspicious or out of the ordinary in the box.

Lorec is joined by Krubto and two of the sailors from _Qillathe_. Together they proceed to sort through the chaos that is the cargo hold of the ship.

When they are finished, they have:

4 chests filled with silver pieces
2 boxes that are more or less filled with small sculptures, joined with an ornately decorated longsword and a pouch filled with rings
A score crates with various armors, some missing parts
A barrel having about a dozen javelins in it, accompanied by a box holding a few morningstars and greataxes
Three scroll cases holding various maps and scriptures
 And of course the box Lorec set aside before.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 23, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"Perhaps, it would be pruedent to hurry the boarding crew along? We may not yet be out of harms way."

Egan glances out over the rear of the ship.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

Talindra nods at Egan's comment.
"It might be wise. Altho the goblins are a cowardly lot."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 24, 2002)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"I was actually more worried about those that might be after the girl, Captain."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 28, 2002)

Talindra's mood drops a bit at this.
"I really do hope that no pursuit is going to happen, we have enough trouble without that."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

_*BUMP*_ity


----------



## Xael (Jan 11, 2003)

Xael stares at the fleeing ship for a while, and then goes inside Qillathe.

OONPC: This is a *bump*.


----------



## Acmite (Jan 12, 2003)

_"Do any of you have any skill dealing with poisons?  This box contains posion, but I'm not sure how, or why?  It may be a trap, but I can't find any trigger."_


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2003)

"Ae dunno nuthin' 'bout poison. An Ye?"
Krubto speaks with his dialect and then turns to address the other crew members with his question.
The others just shake their heads.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 12, 2003)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"Maybe i should pop over to the other ship and see what the delay is, captian. I have a bad fealing about just sitting here like this."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2003)

Talindra, binding a bandage over the chest of one of the females on the ship, nods.
"That would be good, Egan. Tell them I want everything to our own hold in case we need speed."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 16, 2003)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

Egan nods and rushes away. Once he gets into the other ships hold he addresses everyone in the boarding party, 

"Captain says get a move on! Anything of obvious value we hall off and leave the rest, we can do a good search of what we take when it's abourd ship and we're underway."


----------



## Acmite (Jan 17, 2003)

_"Egan.  Do you have means of dealing with poisons or traps?  This box here is the only item that appears to be protected--it may be too valuable to leave behind, and too dangerous to carry.  Any suggestions?  I will carry it no matter, but I wish to be cautious if possible.

But first, I want to make a quick sweep of the ship.  Perhaps there is some information in the captain's den that may tell us their plans and their history be it beynd simple looting.  I've lived long enough to know that coincidents rarely are.  It seems quite odd that we were attacked so soon after taking a new guest aboard.

Any one wish to join me in my quick search? _


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 17, 2003)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

"I"m not sure, i've asked mush of Tempus this day.  Though i don't think they would make the chest unmovable. They probably just warded it against opening, we should be ablr to bring it back and open it on our ship."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll move things forward to keep this game rolling.

Lorec and Egan together move the small box carefully aboard _Qillathe_. The others that were in the cargo start moving the cargo from hold to another. After a while, all has been moved over and the ship that was taken over is in tow.
The ship resumes it course towards the northern ports of Sword Coast, Gastrono firmly holding the helm.

Night comes. Those who are awake can see that captain Talindra is neglecting her own need for sleep in favor of taking care of the wounded. She stays at each ones side for a while, speaking soothing words and even singing a lullaby every now and then. A healthy glow returns to the cheeks of those from whose side she leaves, her determination giving hope to those that almost lost their lives and who all lost dear friends.

Finally, the sun starts climbing over the horizon. Krubto relieves Gastrono from the helm, and the younger man heads straight for sleep, arms aching after the long night.
Talindra is standing on the deck, enjoying the salty sea air. Her face looks weary yet determined. She didn't lose more crew members during the night.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 4, 2003)

*Egan Shadowsilver*

Egan whispers to himself as he approches the captain, "Tempus strengthen and perserve my captain for all her days."

When he gets to were she is standing he speaks just load enough for her to hear, "Captain you look as though you need to get yourself some sleep. Perhaps you should leave things to your crew for a short while, eh?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2003)

"I probably do need sleep."
Talindra takes a deep breath and lets it out.
"But we still need to decide what we will do with Kiirivae's body. And the unexpected transformation."


----------

